# busy day on the QS today



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

just a bit of a taster :roll:

well what a good day i had today, arranged to be at my very good friend's house john (epoch)from detailing world @ 10am.
The object of today was to ascertain the level of correction that we are likely to expect from detailing the QS and what combo of pad and polish would give the best finish for the least amount of clear coat removed.

lets see what paint and clear coat we have to play with on the metal body work 










and on the plastic sections 8)










test section under way (try the HQ button next to volume control)






and just an idea what we are aiming for , no before pics in this post as a full post will be done for the full detail...but lets just say...the QS had not had a "charmed start in life :roll: "...and yes the ring was removed :roll:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks good 

ya making a post on detailing world?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good work mate any pics of your new seats :wink:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

I am working in the NW alot at the moment, if I leave my car on your drive way on morning, maybe you could do mine to? :roll: :wink:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> Good work mate any pics of your new seats


 all will be reviled soon m8 :wink: a few peeps have seen them and think they are the dogs bits with the matching Suede...they are soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo comfy :lol:



> I am working in the NW alot at the moment, if I leave my car on your drive way on morning, maybe you could do mine to?


no probs m8 lol


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Let me guess Syd, is this the prep work for your entry to show and shine at GTI international ? isnt that still a few months off :roll: maybe they should just send you the trophy now :mrgreen:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Trev Williams said:


> Let me guess Syd, is this the prep work for your entry to show and shine at GTI international ? isnt that still a few months off :roll: maybe they should just send you the trophy now :mrgreen:


i wish lol 8) having seen the likes of Andy's yellow tt  i would not even be in the same league  ( i am still a newbie to all these meets...what is GTI international :? )


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> Trev Williams said:
> 
> 
> > Let me guess Syd, is this the prep work for your entry to show and shine at GTI international ? isnt that still a few months off :roll: maybe they should just send you the trophy now :mrgreen:
> ...


Have a look in the events section mate


----------

